# "Stern Magazin" TV-Werbung - Animation



## Pneumatik (23. September 2004)

Sagt mal Leute....

was denkt ihr wie das Stern Magazin ihre TV-Werbung mit den vielen Zeichen die wie eine Maske ein Bild zusammen setzt darstellt....hab leider keinen Screenshot oder sonstige Quellen...aber vielleicht weis einer was ich meine...und es kommen ein paar ideen zur reproduzierung....ich find diesen Effekt voll hammer...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2004)

Hallo, 

Mit einer Animation kann ich Dir nicht dienen, aber dieser Link hilft Dir 
zu 100% weiter: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials134982.html

Gruss Markus


----------



## Pneumatik (24. September 2004)

hey....danke für die mühe....das ist doch schon mal was interessantes....


----------

